# Is there a Win 10 equivalent of Win 7 "All Programs"



## CarolinaBill (Jan 1, 2006)

I have just installed Windows 10 update on a cloned copy of my basic Windows 7 setup, choosing to preserve all settings, etc. The update worked fine in saving and displaying all the icons on my desktop but I don't find a way of identifying and accessing programs that are not on the desktop and that I could previously access by clicking on "All Programs". The Windows 10 "All Apps" choice in the Start window shows a few and shows a lot of new Windows 10 apps, but it does not show most of the programs with icons on the desktop nor the programs that are not on the desktop. I can access them individually by going to Program Files and opening individual folders to the execution file, but that is very cumbersome and some of my utility programs are not in Program Files.

Is there a setting that will bring up an All Programs list or does Windows 10 simply not have such a thing?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The Windows 10 "All Apps" choice in the Start window shows a few and shows a lot of new Windows 10 apps,


 should bring up a list of all the programs


----------



## CarolinaBill (Jan 1, 2006)

etaf said:


> should bring up a list of all the programs
> View attachment 244412


I have mostly new and Windows 10 apps showing when I click on "All Apps" and only a fraction of the programs installed on the computer. Most of them do show in the Control Panel Uninstall Programs list and also in third-party Uninstall programs.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Unless you use Classic Shell (or some other third-party app) to make the Start menu look more like Windows 7 instead of using the default Windows 10 look, you're probably going to find it frustrating and time-consuming to find your frequently-used programs.

If you pin their shortcuts to the taskbar, that'll make it much easier and quicker to load them.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

or pin to start 

I dont have anything installed , thats not showing up on the Start ALL APPS 

can you do a screen shot , and maybe provide a couple of program names


----------



## CarolinaBill (Jan 1, 2006)

etaf said:


> or pin to start
> 
> I dont have anything installed , thats not showing up on the Start ALL APPS
> 
> can you do a screen shot , and maybe provide a couple of program names





etaf said:


> or pin to start
> 
> I dont have anything installed , thats not showing up on the Start ALL APPS
> 
> can you do a screen shot , and maybe provide a couple of program names


Here is a screen shot of my desktop icons and two shots of the ALL APPS area:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok and the missing programs


----------



## CarolinaBill (Jan 1, 2006)

etaf said:


> ok and the missing programs


You ask about missing programs.
You can just compare the programs on the desktop and those in the ALL APPs list: such as Calendar Creator, Irfanview, Foxit Reader, FastStone Image Viewer, FTP, Google Chrome, PAF 5, PAF Companion, Perfect Uninstall, Quicken, Revo Uninstall, Superantispyware, etc. These are easily accessible to me on the desktop, but there are others that I use infrequently that are not easily accessible: ABBYY Fine Reader, Epson Scan, Eudora, Games, PDFill, TreePadLite, Xirrus, and others.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

CarolinaBill said:


> You can just compare the programs on the desktop and those in the ALL APPs list


Unfortunately it's not that simple. For example, Xirrus is not going to show on those two screen shots. It should, however, show under "X" if you scroll down farther. Does it?

As another example, EasyBCD does not show on my All Apps. Well, it doesn't appear under "E." It does appear under "N" when I expand Neosmart Technologies. I'm not familiar with the other examples you gave--don't know if they should appear under the "obvious" letter or somewhere else like EasyBCD does for me.

I'm not doubting that there is some problem with your system; just trying to point out that in spite of your efforts it is not that clear to us.


----------



## CarolinaBill (Jan 1, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Unfortunately it's not that simple. For example, Xirrus is not going to show on those two screen shots. It should, however, show under "X" if you scroll down farther. Does it?
> 
> As another example, EasyBCD does not show on my All Apps. Well, it doesn't appear under "E." It does appear under "N" when I expand Neosmart Technologies. I'm not familiar with the other examples you gave--don't know if they should appear under the "obvious" letter or somewhere else like EasyBCD does for me.
> 
> I'm not doubting that there is some problem with your system; just trying to point out that in spite of your efforts it is not that clear to us.


It's not my "system problem". It is a case of "does Windows 10 have some place where I can go to access installed programs other than the ALL APPs location or the desktop?" You are quite right that some of the programs I listed would be listed by the system under another name. But they don't show up anywhere under that other name. As a brand-new Windows 10 user I am simply trying to learn the parameters of that system and if Microsoft in its infinite wisdom has discarded its former ALL PROGRAMS listing without replacing it with something reasonably similar and instead is promoting a series of MS apps then that is a strike against Windows 10.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually it was in Windows 8 that the "All Programs" disappeared. And in Windows 8.1 the All Apps works pretty well--at least satisfactorily for me. Windows 10 is another matter.

In my tutorials for Windows 8 and 8.1 I offered the following. It still works in Window 10.

I simply put a shortcut to the All Programs folder (C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs) on the desktop. Double clicking that gives me a list of programs different from but very similar to XP's (but no cascading) or 7's. If you want to add a desktop shortcut to a program the easiest way I know is to open this folder - right click and hold on the program and drag it to the desktop - release and choose 'Create shortcuts here.'


----------



## CarolinaBill (Jan 1, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Actually it was in Windows 8 that the "All Programs" disappeared. And in Windows 8.1 the All Apps works pretty well--at least satisfactorily for me. Windows 10 is another matter.
> 
> In my tutorials for Windows 8 and 8.1 I offered the following. It still works in Window 10.
> 
> I simply put a shortcut to the All Programs folder (C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs) on the desktop. Double clicking that gives me a list of programs different from but very similar to XP's (but no cascading) or 7's. If you want to add a desktop shortcut to a program the easiest way I know is to open this folder - right click and hold on the program and drag it to the desktop - release and choose 'Create shortcuts here.'


Terry, after my last entry, I did find that Settings -> System -> Apps and Features had a pretty complete listing of applications but the only action associated with the list was to Uninstall.
In reference to your last communication, I was blocked at the Program Data\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu folder with a message that I was denied access to the folder. When I went to the security tab link I couldn't figure out just what action to take. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Apps and Features was previously Programs and Features and before that was Add and Remove Programs--it is only for uninstalling (and repairing in a few cases) and to enable/disable some Windows "features."

For the denied access I'm not sure. You are using an Administrator account, right? In Control Panel (View by small or large icons) - File Explorer options - View tab - 'Hide protected operating system files' should be un-selected and 'Show hidden files, folders, and drives' should be selected. I think that you have those two choices, else you would not have gotten as far as you did.


----------

